# Missing flyfishinmike?



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Where are you? I always enjoy your pictures and posts. Hope all is well.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe he was out of the state traveling most of the summer. Im sure once fall comes he will be back at it!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*No Place Like Home*

We are back from a summer of family and fun and fishing.

Seventeen states, and 13,000 miles later . . . . it was good to go . . . . and great to be back!

My faithful Diablo Chupacabra went with us, and I purchased fishing licenses in Arkansas, Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa, New Mexico, Colorado, Oregon, and Montana.

My TFO BVK shattered with the sound of a high caliber rifle shot, after a 30 minute fight with a monster carp in Wisconsin. My custom made (made it myself) spinning rod was crushed when I kneeled on it, in rough water on Lake Ouachita, chasing 2-3 pound white bass. I miss both rods, but they can be replaced.

Driftless streams, full of fat brook and brown trout, captured my attention in the upper Midwest. Rainbow, cutthroat, brook, and brown trout beckoned me to the high mountain riffles and pools above Pagosa Springs. Catching Illinois crappie, on top water flies, late in the afternoon twilight, was amazing.

Casting chironomids to sleek, silver, Kokanee salmon, in the crystal clear, ice cold water of a crater lake above Bend, Oregon, was breathtaking. Landing smallmouth bass, while kayaking the wide open water of the Willamette River, with your grown up son (who now lives between Salem and Portland), was totally awesome.

Seeing my wife, and her brother (Helena, Mt), laugh and tell stories till late in the night, was very rewarding. It didn't hurt that the Missouri river, with countless miles of water, was practically at his doorstep.

With all of those adventures behind me, the old saying comes to mind, "There is no place like home".

I have put my 5th wheel RV on a consignment lot. The suitcases are unpacked and back in the attic.

The Texas Hill Country rivers, and the saltwater bays and marshes of the coast, have countless adventures to be explored.

Yesterday, in 100+ degree heat, I plunged out of my kayak into the cooling current of the San Marcos River. I am home!

Let's go fishing.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Man that sounds like quite the adventure. Can't wait to see some pics...


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Wisconsin's Driftless Area and the Weminuche Wilderness Area are some of my favorite places. Illinois, not so much, but good crappie are good crappie. Looking forward to your full report.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Uhhh post some pictures....please!?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like a trip of a lifetime. Welcome home! I'm ready to go fishing.


----------

